

Show HN: Golf Swing Analyzer App for iPhone from Canada - adamjohn
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/skypro-swing-trainer/id592998713?ls=1&mt=8

======
kentf
Looks amazing! Downloaded!

Go Canada.

